# How often do you feed your roaches???



## KyuZo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, for those that keep roaches.  I was wondering how often do you feed your roaches?  
please share it


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 31, 2007)

Voted everyday since I always have dry crushed dog food+oats and water crystals in there.  Sometimes leftovers, an apple, potato, or banana.


----------



## scolex (Dec 31, 2007)

I new I had forgotten something! Thanks ! I have noticed they are eating the card board rolls. But I do and fresh vegies once a week and some gut load cricket food aswell.


----------



## ahas (Dec 31, 2007)

Every other day.  They eat alot.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't feed mine for 2 or 3 days after they run out of food.


----------



## Nich (Dec 31, 2007)

I clean my lil' 5 gal dubia colony out every 3 days for dead/nasty food and generally refil the fod dishes then.


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 31, 2007)

ahas said:


> Every other day.  They eat alot.


I agree, they do eat a lot.  I noticed that there are a small amount of white mites in the tanks.  i will do one of two things to cut down on the mites.  

first I will add some dwarf white isopods to the tank.  i'll see how that turn out after a month 
then i will cut down the food input to every 3 days.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 1, 2008)

How come there isn't a "none of the above" option?  Our colonies are pretty small and we routinely go a week or two without feeding them.  I think I've ignored my hissers for over a month a few times, and they retaliated by having babies.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 1, 2008)

I always keep dog food in with all my roaches.


----------



## KyuZo (Jan 1, 2008)

I have some giant hissers and B. rothi in the tank with my B. giganteus and i noticed that my giant hissers only eat like once every 2-3 weeks. 
my B. giganteus and B. rothi eat everyday.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jan 1, 2008)

I like to feed and water every other day cause that is how fast they go thought the food and water.......
Timothy


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 1, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> I have some giant hissers and B. rothi in the tank with my B. giganteus and i noticed that my giant hissers only eat like once every 2-3 weeks.
> my B. giganteus and B. rothi eat everyday.


I've noticed something similar -- my hissers hardly eat at all and my _B. fusca_ go through food like it's nothing.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 1, 2008)

Really depends.... growing nymphs and breeding individuals are fed every day. The others are typically fed every 2-3 days, and I often have a dry staple available outside of the fruit/veg/meat they get. They really plow through food, including the hissers - my breeder colony is sometimes fed twice daily because they consume such massive amounts.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 2, 2008)

once or twice a month to once or twice a week

in winter i feed them considerably less


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 3, 2008)

*twice a week*

i have a ton of different roaches,some eat twice a week(mostly my big feeder colonies,dubias,fuscas,cranifers,fumigata,discoids,prosticus,and distanti)my collectors or rare ones i feed alot less(my colony of lurida barely eat,but produce a ton of nymphs,and my o.orientalis also consume almost nothing)i think it also depends on size of the colony big colony = more food.my discoids are so overloaded i could easily feed everyday
andy


----------



## FilliamHMuffman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nich said:


> I clean my lil' 5 gal dubia colony out every 3 days for dead/nasty food and generally refil the food dishes then.


This is basically what I do - I clean out the shells from molts to keep the tank relatively orderly, and refill food and water.  I feed them powdered gutload from Blatpicadubia.com, so I'll put about 2 tbsp in at a time.  I completely dump out the food once a week, and replenish 1-2x a week.  And I make sure the water crystals are in there all the time.

And I throw in an apple or banana when I think about it, too.  They love those things.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's easily every other day now.  Food used to last a few days, but anymore the cereal and dog food only lasts a day, _maybe_ two at the most.  The smashed veggies get eaten almost instantly.  The food didn't used to go that fast; I'm not sure how many roaches I'm up to now!!!  I think I better take a peek lol...


----------



## Cyris69 (Jan 7, 2008)

hmm... I've had the same cup of high protein cheap dog food in there since I got them maybe 2-3 months ago. and its not all gone. I have a 100 dubia 90% adults 10% large nymphs not including newborns. All I do is put more water gel in. And scraps here and there.


----------

